# Cattelan, ipotesi Sanremo 2020. Fiorello: "Lo merita Amadeus"



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2019)

*Cattelan, ipotesi Sanremo 2020. Fiorello: "Lo merita Amadeus"*

L'anno prossimo il *Festival di Sanremo* compirà 70 anni ed è ancora ignoto il nome del presentatore che avrà l'onore di condurlo. Negli ultimi mesi si è parlato di Amadeus e di un ritorno Carlo Conti, poi smentito da quest'ultimo, ma negli ultimi giorni è spuntato un nuovo nome, quello di *Alessandro Cattelan*, conduttore di punta di Sky che negli ultimi giorni avrebbe addirittura incontrato i vertici Rai che vorrebbero proporgli uno show tutto suo ed il Festival della Canzone Italiana.

*Rosario Fiorello*, in merito, ha detto: "_Fossi in Amadeus, *ci rimarrei molto male*. Ha dato il sangue per la sua azienda e la stessa prende uno Sky. Senza nulla togliere al bravissimo Cattelan_". 

Chi la spunterà? 

Intanto Fiorello si è anche lamentato con Repubblica e La Stampa, perché hanno scritto che l'anno prossimo potrebbe sostituire con il programma in seconda serata di Fabio Fazio "Che Fuori Tempo Che Fa" smentendo tale possibilità. Lo stesso showman, però, ha affermato che sta riprendendo le trattative con la Rai.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo il *Festival di Sanremo* compirà 70 anni ed è ancora ignoto il nome del presentatore che avrà l'onore di condurlo. Negli ultimi mesi si è parlato di Amadeus e di un ritorno Carlo Conti, poi smentito da quest'ultimo, ma negli ultimi giorni è spuntato un nuovo nome, quello di *Alessandro Cattelan*, conduttore di punta di Sky che negli ultimi giorni avrebbe addirittura incontrato i vertici Rai che vorrebbero proporgli uno show tutto suo ed il Festival della Canzone Italiana.
> 
> *Rosario Fiorello*, in merito, ha detto: "_Fossi in Amadeus, *ci rimarrei molto male*. Ha dato il sangue per la sua azienda e la stessa prende uno Sky. Senza nulla togliere al bravissimo Cattelan_".
> 
> ...


Forza Amadeus! Sarebbe veramente un'ingiustizia se lo danno ad un altro… Specie se è un volto che con la Rai non c'entra nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2019)

up


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Maggio 2019)

Cattelan è bravissimo.. ha solo un difetto.. è Interista 
xo se ci deve rimanere male qualcuno meglio di no..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cattelan è bravissimo.. ha solo un difetto.. è Interista
> xo se ci deve rimanere male qualcuno meglio di no..


Io lo trovo totalmente privo di personalità, come il resto di questa nuova generazione di conduttori tipo Federico Russo, Gabriele Corsi ecc. Bravo a leggere il gobbo e a stare in piedi, ma per il resto è l'emulo scarso di Jimmy Fallon. E poi Sanremo è il coronamento di una carriera e se bruci le tappe rischi di bruciarti per sempre. Non voglio essere di parte, ma per me Amadeus deve condurre Sanremo da almeno due anni. Ha fatto crollare Striscia La Notizia con i Soliti Ignoti, con Ora o Mai Più ha tenuto testa a C'è Posta per Te dimostrando di saper condurre benissimo anche uno spettacolo inerente alla musica ed il pubblico lo ama. Cattelan con il suo talk show scopiazzato da Fallon non fa neanche l'1% di share, cioè... E Amadeus può fare tranquillamente anche il direttore artistico. Cosa diavolo deve fare di più?


----------



## 7vinte (20 Maggio 2019)

Amadeus se lo merita davvero


----------



## Pit96 (20 Maggio 2019)

A me piacciono molto entrambi

Sanremo invece andrebbe un po' cambiato


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2019)

Amadeus se lo merita.


----------

